
Hackers Breach Medicare/Medicaid Services Portal, Get Data on 75,000 - nukleosome
https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/19/healthcare-gov-breach/
======
uptown
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18260628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18260628)

~~~
nukleosome
searched for the previous version of the title and couldn't find it. clear
now.

